# Jar Prices



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Farm sale yesterday--Quarts and pints-9 to a box--$9.00 a box!!! And NOT old jars.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I know. Crazy people. I've seen jars at goodwill for 99 cents each.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw quart jars at the Gettysburg Wal-Mart for $11.99 for a case of 12 yesterday.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

qt jars- 12 to a case at local hardware store $10.95


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

dozen at Meijer $9.99 Friday


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Just today I bought a cases of pint and half jars for $11.99 ......not the best price but Im needed more of that size and didn't want to wait to long in case there is a shortage on them in my local stores.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

They had the pints and jelly jars with a fancy little design on them for $9 a dozen at the Dollar Store a month ago. This included the lids. Guess I should have bought them. I thought that was high. I've seen the qts. that price just before canning season.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Try Joann's craft store if you've got one in your area... Online Sunday coupons allow you to buy one item for %40 off. A case of jars is about $10, so $6 after.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Just talked to an old family friend yesterday....she has hundreds of jars in her garage. I'm going to buy them for $.50 each. Told her I'd take them all.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dan B. said:


> Just talked to an old family friend yesterday....she has hundreds of jars in her garage. I'm going to buy them for $.50 each. Told her I'd take them all.


Wise move. We have done weight tests between the new jars and some of the older ones, and the older jars always outweigh the newer, sometimes by double. They were made strong for a reason. Yeah, occasionally the jar mouth might get dinged enough that you have to get rid of it or risk leakage, but that's rare. It's also rare to break one, contrarywise to the newer models. We have hundreds of older jars, and not getting rid of any of them---we'll pass them on, and if the young 'uns don't want 'em, that'll be up to them to do something else.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Big R's case of 12, pint jars yesterday was 9.99


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

That is Ball brand.
Close to canning season, they stock pallets and pallets of them, qts usually 7.99, pints 6.99, half pints 3.99, IIRC.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

homstdr74 said:


> Wise move. We have done weight tests between the new jars and some of the older ones, and the older jars always outweigh the newer, sometimes by double. They were made strong for a reason. Yeah, occasionally the jar mouth might get dinged enough that you have to get rid of it or risk leakage, but that's rare. It's also rare to break one, contrarywise to the newer models. We have hundreds of older jars, and not getting rid of any of them---we'll pass them on, and if the young 'uns don't want 'em, that'll be up to them to do something else.


Glad you posted this. I had wondered about this. I bought hundreds of "old" jars last year from a lady that was retiring from canning and started to weigh to find out the difference but just never did. Not surprising.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> That is Ball brand.
> Close to canning season, they stock pallets and pallets of them, qts usually 7.99, pints 6.99, half pints 3.99, IIRC.


Up here, the price of canning jars actually goes UP before & during canning season. Last year, a dozen pints were 14.99 Jun-Sep; but then dropped down to 7.99 in October to clear the stock so they had room for all the holiday fluff.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

At joanns the pint jars were 15.99 a dozen and walmart had kerrs for 10.99. Walmart had a made in china brand for 8 bucks but I didn't cave, one bad jar of food negates the difference in price, I know I am being cynical.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

$16 a dozen for pints? Holy cow!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

if your looking for jars let people know we have a tell n sell program on our local am radio a lady near here had a lot of jars she sold fo 3$ a dozen a couple years ago I bought a pickup truck load of good clean used pint and quart mason jars for 5$ a dozen through word of mouth my friend at the produce market knew I was looking some of those jars I noticed had names like mothers and others so I looked on ebay and found some selling as collectors items .I see adds in our local bargan finder pape all the time . these old jars last for generations (remember the older generations took good care of things )


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Our Goodwill will have jars for $2 each! Gee, I can get new ones for $10 a case. I have had so many jars given to me, I am set for now. I'll still pick them up if I can get them for a bargain.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

7thswan said:


> I know. Crazy people. I've seen jars at goodwill for 99 cents each.



Me too! $99 cents for jars at the goodwill! The other week there were 14 pints jars for 99 cents each. I spoke to a store employee and pointed out they are selling these jars higher than cost. Since walmart sells these jars in 12 pack cases for $9-10. She told me only the quart jars should be 99 cents ( still too much in my opinion) and that the pints should be 49 cents each ;-). So they sold me the pints for 49 cents each.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

great place to get jars in Nice boxes is Amazon. I have Amazon prime so 2 day shipping is free. The jars are Ball and they come in " frustration free" packaging. The jars are in a strong cardboard box with thick cardboard separators ( not the flimsy containers you see in the stores). So far no broke jars and I keep these boxes to store my filled jars.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Target.com and Target stores sell 12 quart reg. mouth Ball jars for $9.99 all year. 
http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=...lpartial|all+categories&lnk=snav_sbox_canning
They also get rid of them in their back of the store clearance area about October.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I no longer buy used jars. I had a very high breakage percentage on 12 cases of used jars that I bought. They had been stored in a garage where temps stay below 0 for long periods of time. I lost many jars in the canner and I have never had breakage in my 40 years of canning. I got rid of all of them.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

shellybo said:


> great place to get jars in Nice boxes is Amazon. I have Amazon prime so 2 day shipping is free. The jars are Ball and they come in " frustration free" packaging. The jars are in a strong cardboard box with thick cardboard separators ( not the flimsy containers you see in the stores). So far no broke jars and I keep these boxes to store my filled jars.


Remember when canning jars all came in cardboard boxes? My boxes finally gave out though. I was so disappointed a few years ago when I bought more jars and they came in these thin 1/2 boxes covered in plastic.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

You can buy canning jar storage boxes from uline.com. http://www.uline.com/Product/AdvSearchResult.aspx?keywords=canning%20jar%20boxes A little pricey, but it makes it easier to store them. I hate the way they come now with teh plastic over them.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Our Walmart still has them at the same price. 

$9.99 quarts
$7.49 pints


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Prices didn't come down here at all in the off season this year. Right now, our local farm store's special is buy [twelve] cases, get one free. They're $9/case! Sheesh!

I can't count how many old ones I've bought at estate sales for $2/box


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Got box of quart jars at Walmart yesterday for $8.45.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Packedready said:


> I no longer buy used jars. I had a very high breakage percentage on 12 cases of used jars that I bought. They had been stored in a garage where temps stay below 0 for long periods of time. I lost many jars in the canner and I have never had breakage in my 40 years of canning. I got rid of all of them.


I'd have used the rest for decorative and storage purposes.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Belldandy said:


> I'd have used the rest for decorative and storage purposes.


I didn't want to take a chance of getting them mixed up with the good jars.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Packedready said:


> I didn't want to take a chance of getting them mixed up with the good jars.


That's where nail polish comes in handy. 

I had a slightly chipped hinge-lid type jar I'm using to display decorative pebbles and a battery candle. Was going to get rid of it but then thought, no, that's the opposite of tightwaddy, lol.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep in mind when you buy a case of new jars your getting a dozen lids and rings with them, around here that is a 2 dollar value... Sometimes good will is not that great.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jars are like money to me! 
I have hundreds gathered from yard sales and thrift stores and good wills- and craigslist
and I will not give my canned goods to anyone who will not give the empties back...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Or a permanent marker. I use then for left overs in the fridge or freezer. Just put them directly into the microwave for reheating individual meals.

Of course for me, it's not such a big deal if the get mixed up again as I only vacuum pack dried stuff. I don't can any more.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.allamericancanner.com/canningjarspallet.htm

I had thought of getting a pallet of jars once we are settled. But looking at the price it may not be the best deal.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

KentuckyDreamer, check the paper for auctions (estate sales are best). Lots of times if it's a rural area, you can p/u boxes of the good heavy jars for next to nothing. I like them better than the new ones


----------



## nascarwc88 (Feb 3, 2013)

We picked up about 110 jars at a yard sale back in early spring for only $10.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

ROSEMAMA said:


> Prices didn't come down here at all in the off season this year. Right now, our local farm store's special is buy [twelve] cases, get one free. They're $9/case! Sheesh!
> 
> I can't count how many old ones I've bought at estate sales for $2/box


We have to much competition for jars for those kind of prices. They are outrageous at auctions and yard sales.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

A few years ago, I stopped off where I purchase my raw honey. The owner, now a widow, and I always would have a "visit" when I stopped in. One day, I noticed there were boxes of jars, pints and quarts, in her carport. Probably half were clean, but the rest had spider webs and dirt on them. I asked her how much she would be willing to take for them. She gave about 100 jars to me for free. They came from an estate sale. Since I use Tattler Lids, and have lots of rings, I was very pleased.

Right now, I have all the jars I need, thankfully. Another place to check, would be the Church sponsored thrift stores. One in the last County we lived in, had a FREE day. That meant, you could even get canning jars free (if they were available).


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I ask for wide mouth jars for Christmas and birthday, mother's day, etc. If it's gift time for me, everyone knows - it's wide mouth jars - all sizes.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I even steal two or three qt. mason jars out of my neighbor's trash each week. 
No kidding.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I noticed Dollar General had Golden Harvest brand jars the other day...
A case of 12, half pint jars, $12.59
Needless to say I didn't buy any there, $7 for a case of half pint Ball brand jars at Menards.
Big R is probably cheaper, but I was already at menards.


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

Just came from the WalMart in Chehalis WA, they had Ball pint jars (a huge stack in the end of an aisle) for $7.88 a dozen. Not sure about quarts I did not look. But great pricepoint for pints.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

My dh found me two boxes of jars that were going in the trash. They were packaged for moving but I guess the people decided not to bother. They must have been collectors because they were all heavy Perfect masons and Atlas masons. I'll use them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Packedready said:


> I no longer buy used jars. I had a very high breakage percentage on 12 cases of used jars that I bought. They had been stored in a garage where temps stay below 0 for long periods of time. I lost many jars in the canner and I have never had breakage in my 40 years of canning. I got rid of all of them.


Storage temperatures have no bearing on breakage. Glass is glass. They are tempered and so is the glass in a storefront. All subject to the same temps.


----------

